# need more rabbit-people facebook friends



## Bluesmaven (Mar 9, 2011)

anyone from here on facebook? My email is [email protected] and that's the best way to find me on facebook. I love to have some friends from here on facebook.


----------



## Yield (Mar 9, 2011)

[align=center]I'll add you!
But I dunno how to find people using email on FB.. .__.

If you look up Bailee Danielle Ydg that is me =)


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 9, 2011)

put that email in the search box in the blue bar and it will come up with my facebook profile. I couldn't find you Bailee.


----------



## Yield (Mar 9, 2011)

[align=center]I can't find you either =(

Ohh, search for me again, it should work now!


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 9, 2011)

ok I found you!


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 9, 2011)

my facebook name is Sherill Sitz Hensley


----------



## Yield (Mar 10, 2011)

[align=center]Accepted =)


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 10, 2011)

I would add you, but I can't seem to find you... Typed in your name and email, but you are nowhere to be found.

I found Yield though!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 10, 2011)

I am moving this to the off-topic area (Let Your Hare Down) since it isn't as much about rabbits as it is about friends who have rabbits etc.


----------



## nermal71 (Mar 10, 2011)

Can add me....Amy Waitekus Just put in a msg with invite that you're from RO :O)


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 10, 2011)

Anyone want to add me I am Marsha Louise Pyles.

Sherill: I cannot find you. Please find me and I will add you. Everyone please put that you are from rabbitsonline.net in a message.


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks y'all I sent requests for all except Kipcha, Kipcha could you add me by finding me among Yeild's friends she made yesterday?


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 10, 2011)

Found you, and friend request is now sent 

I'm going to add everyone else as well...


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 10, 2011)

*Kipcha wrote: *


> I would add you, but I can't seem to find you... Typed in your name and email, but you are nowhere to be found.
> 
> I found Yield though!


what is your name and email so that I can try and find you. I would like to add you to my friends list also.


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 10, 2011)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I am moving this to the off-topic area (Let Your Hare Down) since it isn't as much about rabbits as it is about friends who have rabbits etc.


Do you have a facebook page Peg? I would like to add you as a friend.


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 10, 2011)

*Sweetie wrote: *


> *Kipcha wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I would add you, but I can't seem to find you... Typed in your name and email, but you are nowhere to be found.
> ...


It's Amanda Greening ([email protected]). I sent you a request.


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 10, 2011)

*Kipcha wrote: *


> *Sweetie wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Kipcha wrote: *
> ...


Ok I have accepted it. I don't know what I was thinking, I thought that you were someone else. Sorry about that. I have accepted the friend request. We are now friends.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm Brandy Condren Anderson. If anyone would like to add just put RO in the message.


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 10, 2011)

This will be great! I love having bunny lovers as friends!


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 11, 2011)

So do I. We can all help each other with whatever issues we are having and stay in touch with each other. I love this.


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 11, 2011)

I have a lot of friends from Petbunny on my facebook so some of you might want to check out my friends list and make friends with them too.


----------



## amdfarm (Mar 14, 2011)

Feel free to try and add me. I tried finding Sherill, but couldn't... name or email. Grrr...

Anyway, Lisa Merrick, [email protected] Put RO in the message so I know and don't ignore the request. 

P.S. My profile pic is of my black Percheron stallion, Ben.


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 14, 2011)

ok I'm going to send you an email, Lisa, that way you'll be in my contacts and maybe we can do it that way. I couldn't find you on facebook and tried many times. UGH!


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 14, 2011)

I tried to use the friend finder by adding you to my email contacts and it didn't show you to have a facebook account?? Go Figure!


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 14, 2011)

Lisa: I have tried to find you and cannot. Please add me, Marsha Louise Pyles. My profile pic is of Sweeteie and Prince.


----------



## amdfarm (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh odd... I definitely have a FB account! Let me see what I can do! Technology! GRRRRRRRRRR

I'll try to add you, too, Marsha.

GOOD LUCK! LOL


----------



## amdfarm (Mar 14, 2011)

Marsha, I requested you!! Sorry I forgot to put RO in a message, got clicker happy.

I had to change my privacy settings. For someone I was only allowing friends to search for me, which is kinda dumb, seeing how if they're on my page they're already friends. DUH... So I changed that to Everyone so hopefully anyone can find me now. Oh great. lol


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 14, 2011)

Lisa you are added to my friends list.


----------



## amdfarm (Mar 14, 2011)

Woo Hoo it worked!! Marsha, Amanda and Sherill found me!! Looking forward to chatting w/ ya'll on there. No I'm not from the south, I just like saying it.


----------



## Happi Bun (Mar 14, 2011)

Anyone who would like to add me can! 

[email protected]


----------



## buns2luv (Mar 14, 2011)

I friend requested you Sherill!


----------



## BaileysMom (Mar 16, 2011)

I know I am new here but if anyone would like to add me, I am Angela Williams [email protected]


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 16, 2011)

*Sweetie wrote: *


> So do I. We can all help each other with whatever issues we are having and stay in touch with each other. I love this.


This is a great idea - but if a medical issue comes up - I highly recommend both our library and our infirmary section for help as our infirmary mods have done a lot of research on many illnesses that crop up, etc.


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm not doing it so much for advice as for friendship. It's nice to talk to people about your pet rabbit and you don't have to explain why you like rabbits. Non-rabbit people just don't get it and I get tired of explaining.


----------



## YukonDaisy (Mar 16, 2011)

You're all welcome to add me if you like; Diana Lee Jimmy. Just be sure to put RO in the message.


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 16, 2011)

My facebook account is unavailable right now ugh it says it's due to site maintenance.


----------

